# [SOLVED] problem z /bin/mktemp i /sbin/depscan.sh

## MOL_PL

```

/etc/init.d/proftpd status

 * Caching service dependencies ...

sh: /bin/mktemp: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

 * Failed to create temporary cache!

bash: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

sh: /bin/mktemp: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

 * Failed to create temporary cache!

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:506: fatalny błąd: wyrażenie dla przekierowania `>>' ma zerową wartość łańcucha

 * Failed to cache service dependencies                                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

 * Please correct any problems above.

```

i tak z wszystkimi usługami  :Sad: 

co się popsuło ?

dodam że:

```

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse world 

emerge --depclean 

revdep-rebuild

env-update

source /etc/profile 
```

nie pomogło 

Nie mogę też wykonać reboota

----------

## mistix

Prawdopodobnie wywaliłeś sobie 

```
sys-apps/coreutils
```

 skoro nie masz mktemp i reboot.

----------

## unK

Pokaż wynik `emerge --info` i `emerge coreutils -pv`.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish.

================================================

Przeczytaj punkt 6. Regulaminu.Last edited by Arfrever on Tue Sep 02, 2008 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## master66

Panowie, czytałem niedawno oficjalną dokumentację GNU coreutils, ale nie natknąłem się tam na narzędzia mktemp i reboot. Sugeruję, że pochodzą one z innego pakietu.

A tak przy okazji (wiem że to mały offtop:)), czy można się w prosty sposób dowiedzieć, z którego pakietu pochodzi konkretne narzędzie?

----------

## unK

 *master66 wrote:*   

> A tak przy okazji (wiem że to mały offtop:)), czy można się w prosty sposób dowiedzieć, z którego pakietu pochodzi konkretne narzędzie?

 

```
emerge gentoolkit -av

equery b PLIK
```

```
unknown@localhost ~ $ equery b mktemp

[ Searching for file(s) mktemp in *... ]

sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r1 (/usr/bin/mktemp -> /bin/mktemp)

sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r1 (/bin/mktemp)

```

----------

## master66

sprytne rzeczy potrafi to equery - dzięki, przyda sie:)

Swoją drogą to dziwne, bo jak już wspomniałem dokumentacja coreutils milczy nt. mktemp, tym bardziej że to narzędzie dostarcza też pakiet sys-apps/mktemp, który blokuje coreutils.

A co do reboot:

```
$ equery b reboot

[ Searching for file(s) reboot in *... ]

sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 (/sbin/reboot -> halt)
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nowe coreutils (aktualne w testing) zawiera mktemp w sobie.

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % qfile /usr/bin/mktemp 

sys-apps/coreutils (/usr/bin/mktemp)

```

----------

## MOL_PL

Podaje to o co prosicie:

```
emerge coreutils -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 28 Aug 2008 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.po.opole.pl/gentoo-portage/"

USE="acl acpi amd64 berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups fortran ftp gd gdbm iconv imap isdnlog maildir mhash midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl python readline reflection session snmp sockets spl sse sse2 tcpd unicode xml zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

================================================

DZIAŁA po ponownym emerge coreutils !!!

Dzięki za naprowadzenie !

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Arfrever

Przeczytaj punkty 6. i 9. Regulaminu.

----------

## n3rd

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nowe coreutils (aktualne w testing) zawiera mktemp w sobie.

 Nie "w testing" ale stabilnie już od kilku miesięcy - od wersji 6.10.

Trochę jestem zaskoczony tym, jak mógł powstać ten błąd. sys-apps/coreutils od wersji 6.10 ma ustawioną blokadę na sys-apps/mktemp. Aktualizacja polegała na odinstalowaniu mktemp i aktualizacji coreutils. Wygląda to trochę tak jakby MOL odinstalował mktemp ale już nie zaktualizował coreutils - wystarczyło zrobić emerge -u world i byłoby ok.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Nowe coreutils (aktualne w testing) zawiera mktemp w sobie. Nie "w testing" ale stabilnie już od kilku miesięcy - od wersji 6.10.
> 
> Trochę jestem zaskoczony tym, jak mógł powstać ten błąd. sys-apps/coreutils od wersji 6.10 ma ustawioną blokadę na sys-apps/mktemp. Aktualizacja polegała na odinstalowaniu mktemp i aktualizacji coreutils. Wygląda to trochę tak jakby MOL odinstalował mktemp ale już nie zaktualizował coreutils - wystarczyło zrobić emerge -u world i byłoby ok.

 

Siedze na testing, tam to najpierw poleciało, nie wiedzialem, że w stabilnym Gentoo również.

----------

## MOL_PL

@ MODERATOR, juz poprawiłem temat, przepraszam.

Dzięki jeszcze raz, temat zamknięty.

----------

